# McS 2.0 "Raptor"



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Time for an update of my McS design!

I wanted to make the fork tips more universal for TTF shooting too. At first, I've just increased the height of the forktips, but it looked somehow bulky.

So I kept the grip position, streched the fork wide and thinned out the lines. The bow between the forks follows the line between the index finger and the thumb. The lower bow is a little bit enlarged, which allows to apply additional pressure with the ring finger.

So this is the outcome - *The McS 2.0 "Raptor"*

The material mix of 5 FR-4 layers as a core and 2 carbon fiber top layers is extremely stong. Enough to allow very heavy bands. It's finished with several layers of CA.

I hope you like it!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Wooow this is stunning!
I found my new love :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I've just signed out and what I see? Something special again. Bad, bad Flicks .

Congrats for the evolutionary step! Looks very comfy and minimalistic. Really a "Raptor". Light and fearsome in one side and charming in the other hand .

Thanks for sharing!

Mark


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Major "Blood-flow" inducing design, Jensy!!

Mucho, mucho!!!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

E.G. said:


> Wooow this is stunning!
> I found my new love :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


"BACK UP MAN SHE'S MINE"
hahahaha. Just playing!!

Flicks that is actually beautiful enough to fight over. Bravo sir 
Beautiful in every way that you look at it!!

Thank you

Clint


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Absolutely stunning! Fantastic improvement to an already fantastic design.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice one Flicks! Congrats dude!  Thats a great design


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Flicks&#8230;&#8230;awesome&#8230;&#8230;as always!!!!! LBH2


----------



## seppman (Apr 28, 2015)

A great Design and an even better improvement! You need to show me one of them next time we meet! Great and so pocketable! Fantastic!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cool!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that's a beauty man! reminds me of the death metal guitar my old roommate used to play.

you got any photos on a neutral background so we can see the red core pop better?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

love it!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> that's a beauty man! reminds me of the death metal guitar my old roommate used to play.
> 
> you got any photos on a neutral background so we can see the red core pop better?


Totally...... If B.C. Rich ever got into slingshot design, y'all would be fightin' over this one!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

GUITARS BY FLICKS!!!!!!!!

This is what I imagine your design to look like if you ever did make a guitars, Flicks you are a mean machine!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

E.G. said:


> Wooow this is stunning!
> I found my new love :wub:


LOL, glad that I could help you out.  Thanks E.G.



Tremoside said:


> I've just signed out and what I see? Something special again. Bad, bad Flicks .
> 
> Congrats for the evolutionary step! Looks very comfy and minimalistic. Really a "Raptor". Light and fearsome in one side and charming in the other hand .
> 
> ...


Hey Mark! Thanks for stopping by and for your kind comments. A minimalistic design seemed to be a good idea, considering the price of CF. 



Lee Silva said:


> Major "Blood-flow" inducing design, Jensy!!
> 
> Mucho, mucho!!!


Thanks Lee! Somehow, I like curvy designs.....



Barky Bow said:


> E.G. said:
> 
> 
> > Wooow this is stunning!
> ...


Thanks a lot, Clint! Glad that you like it!



JTslinger said:


> Absolutely stunning! Fantastic improvement to an already fantastic design.


Thank you JT!



Arnisador78 said:


> Awesome!


Thanks!



Btoon84 said:


> Nice one Flicks! Congrats dude!  Thats a great design


Hey B-man! Thanks for the praise



LBH2 said:


> Flicks&#8230;&#8230;awesome&#8230;&#8230;as always!!!!! LBH2


Thanks LBH2!



seppman said:


> A great Design and an even better improvement! You need to show me one of them next time we meet! Great and so pocketable! Fantastic!


...and I hope we meet soon! I have to try your Lobster design too! Thanks a lot, seppman!



e~shot said:


> cool!


Thank you Irfhan!



Byudzai said:


> that's a beauty man! reminds me of the death metal guitar my old roommate used to play.
> 
> you got any photos on a neutral background so we can see the red core pop better?


Haha, right, looks like a metal guitar...somehow. Thank you Byudzai! Just made a photo of the forktip and recognized, that the red FR-4 is slightly translucent...












Can-Opener said:


> Sweet!


Thanks or the kind words C-O. Means a lot to me!



The Gopher said:


> love it!


Thanks Dan!



Lee Silva said:


> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> > that's a beauty man! reminds me of the death metal guitar my old roommate used to play.
> ...


Maybe he IS already into slingshot design! Did anybody recognized the fork? OTT, TTF? :lol:












Barky Bow said:


> GUITARS BY FLICKS!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is what I imagine your design to look like if you ever did make a guitars, Flicks you are a mean machine!!
> 
> ...


Guitar design....hmmmm...never say never - LOL


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 16, 2015)

Well... I need to buy another style of slingshot even though I have only been shooting for a week.

Awesome Flicks! :bowdown:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Greenfish said:


> Well... I need to buy another style of slingshot even though I have only been shooting for a week.
> 
> Awesome Flicks! :bowdown:


Not sure if Flicks sells his frames.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> GUITARS BY FLICKS!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is what I imagine your design to look like if you ever did make a guitars, Flicks you are a mean machine!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah!! That's the one!!! :headbang:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a noter cottonmouth slingshot  can't wait to see you both 
Cheerio


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wooow soo coool


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 16, 2015)

JTslinger said:


> Greenfish said:
> 
> 
> > Well... I need to buy another style of slingshot even though I have only been shooting for a week.
> ...


I just bought one of gophers kestrels. It's close but if Flicks doesn't need one of his McS anymore I would be willing to help him.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Raptor**!* Perfect name for it really. I see the lovely curved talon. Sleek and streamlined contours. I can just imagine a lithe and fierce predator swooping down with determined skillful intent.

You know... I practiced and perfected my own 'butterfly' technique with YOUR anodized MicroCard Shooter. No other key fit. Artistic pocketable stealth. It is a ferocious little beast. My treasured favorite to be sure. Magical stuff happens when that tiny little frame locks comfortably and perfectly into my hand. Very difficult for me to pick up anything else BUT a McS&#8230; It just feels so natural. So right.

Enchanted as always, Flicksie.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

It seems to me it has some kind of a slipknot as a part of the lanyard solution. hmmm, exciting  like that custom bead too. I was watching it for a while so could not hold myself and had to notice


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> It seems to me it has some kind of a slipknot as a part of the lanyard solution. hmmm, exciting  like that custom bead too. I was watching it for a while so could not hold myself and had to notice


Correct, Tremo. My experience&#8230; The *custom bead* serves two functions. Aesthetics and secures the position of the lanyard to the frame. The knot serves as an aid for customized adjustment of the lanyard cords to fit the web between thumb and index finger, and wrapped over the dorsal side of the hand -is essential.

Properly fitted and secured, *I'm securely holding the frame with middle finger and thumb*. The other fingers are floating free. The index finger is braced only against the frame. A very light, comfortable touch.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Poiema said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me it has some kind of a slipknot as a part of the lanyard solution. hmmm, exciting  like that custom bead too. I was watching it for a while so could not hold myself and had to notice
> ...


Mind posting a picture?


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Greenfish said:


> Well... I need to buy another style of slingshot even though I have only been shooting for a week.
> 
> Awesome Flicks! :bowdown:


Thank you, Greenfish! But as JT mentioned - I usually don't sell my slingshots.



Lee Silva said:


> Barky Bow said:
> 
> 
> > GUITARS BY FLICKS!!!!!!!!
> ...














leon13 said:


> That's a noter cottonmouth slingshot  can't wait to see you both
> Cheerio


I'm looking forward to meet you too. Thank you Leon!



derandy said:


> Wooow soo coool


Thank you!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I love this design and the outcome is amazing!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Poiema said:


> *Raptor**!* Perfect name for it really. I see the lovely curved talon. Sleek and streamlined contours. I can just imagine a lithe and fierce predator swooping down with determined skillful intent.
> 
> You know... I practiced and perfected my own 'butterfly' technique with YOUR anodized MicroCard Shooter. No other key fit. Artistic pocketable stealth. It is a ferocious little beast. My treasured favorite to be sure. Magical stuff happens when that tiny little frame locks comfortably and perfectly into my hand. Very difficult for me to pick up anything else BUT a McS&#8230; It just feels so natural. So right.
> 
> Enchanted as always, Flicksie.


Thanks a lot for your kind works, Poiema! I am really happy that you still like the little McS! Means a lot to me!









Tho the 2.0 is designed for TTF too, I am shooting it OTT most.

Funny, but I've started my own butterfly experiences as well with the McS. I felt it was the best frame to focus on the technique without thinking about too much of the slingshot itself.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Davidka said:


> I love this design and the outcome is amazing!


Thanks Davidka!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the McS is an absolutely fantastic frame. I still shoot mine regularly and carry it with me often. In fact, I have it around my neck in my avatar.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Tremoside said:


> It seems to me it has some kind of a slipknot as a part of the lanyard solution. hmmm, exciting  like that custom bead too. I was watching it for a while so could not hold myself and had to notice





Poiema said:


> Correct, Tremo. My experience&#8230; The *custom bead* serves two functions. Aesthetics and secures the position of the lanyard to the frame. The knot serves as an aid for customized adjustment of the lanyard cords to fit the web between thumb and index finger, and wrapped over the dorsal side of the hand -is essential.
> 
> It seems to me it has some kind of a slipknot as a part of the lanyard solution. hmmm, exciting  like that custom bead too. I was watching it for a while so could not hold myself and had to notice
> 
> Properly fitted and secured, *I'm securely holding the frame with middle finger and thumb*. The other fingers are floating free. The index finger is braced only against the frame. A very light, comfortable touch.


Absolutely right! And the slipknot helps a lot for adjusting the lanyard. As you said, Poiema - the right length is quite essential for a thumb attachment. With the correct length, you don't even need to grab the shooter.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

I 'm in love with this type of 
slingshot...any chance to see some blueprints or meassures?


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

derandy said:


> I 'm in love with this type of
> slingshot...any chance to see some blueprints or meassures?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I keep coming back to look at this...nice work to say the least.


----------

